

Google Chrome blocks access to PLOS-ONE. - mahesh_rm
http://www.plosone.org/

======
0x0
And here is the reason given:

[http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnost...](http://safebrowsing.clients.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.plosone.org%2F&client=googlechrome&hl=en-
US)

"5 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed
without user consent."

------
Irene
It's not only Chrome, Firefox blocks it too: "This web page at www.plosone.org
has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your
security preferences." Still works on Safari and IE.

~~~
nthitz
Chrome & FF use the same safebrowsing API I think.

------
mahesh_rm
Does anybody know what's going on with PlosOne? How comes nobody is saying
anything about this? A lot of research in my field is published on PlosOne, I
suspect a lot of people are now stuck with their job.

~~~
peteforde
It's Christmas; whatever is going on is temporary and will likely be resolved
before you wake up tomorrow.

------
DoItYourself
I'm seeing it on my Windows 7 device with Firefox (although I'm too lazy to
try Chrome). It works fine with IE and on my Mac with Firefox. My guess this
is a transient problem. Something has gone wrong with PlosOne site and I
suggest we all keep trying until it's resolved. Has anyone notified PlosOne?
I'll go ahead and send a message to make sure they're on it.

~~~
jbstewart
I was reviewing a paper, and cannot submit the review due to this. I have
e-mailed their main webpage with a link to the warning, etc.

------
J_Sulli
Still blocked by Firefox on my Ubuntu box. I found out when I was testing
reference urls that are in a blog post I was preparing. Annoying, I guess I'll
have to wait a couple of days until it's sorted out.

~~~
ectonym
Have you tried turning it off and on again?

The site loaded just fine for me in Chrome on Windows, but I've restarted my
computer once today already.

------
mahesh_rm
I am puzzled by the admins decision to remove this from frontpage.

~~~
wmf
I (non-admin) flagged this because the headline is alarmist and I think
stories about transient outages, hackings, accidental de-indexing etc. are not
HN-worthy. As someone else said, give it a day or two and then start to worry
about it.

------
james-skemp
Latest version for Android (on a Nexus 7) lets it load just fine. Maybe it's
already resolved, or maybe that version does things differently?

------
jlarocco
I just visited in Chromium without a problem.

~~~
mahesh_rm
It's perhaps some windows specific malware, and this would also explain why
it's not blocked in andorid and in some safaris.

~~~
salilpa
Blocked in ubuntu chromium, cannot be os specific

